# Seeking Ueichi-Ryu conditioning exercise info



## Brother John (Oct 22, 2002)

Can anyone give me information on the body toughening exercises of Ueichi-Ryu Karate-Do? OR any other style?
Thanks so much..
Your Brother
John


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2002)

You might find more help at www.uechi-ryu.com including its fora.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey John,
You could try getting hold of the book,'Secrets of Uechi-ryu Karate' by Alan Dollar (isbn 0-9651671-1-9) published in 1996 in California.
It's a big book covering many differnt aspects of the style and the training the author has been through.

Good luck,
Mike.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 23, 2002)

I really appreciate the help guys. Thanks...
Your Brother
John


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Feb 9, 2003)

also try george matsons red book titled Ueichi-ryu.


----------

